# Palio!! *** Rant Warning!! ***



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

So, I bought a Palio cutter a couple months ago. I was excited to get it after all the good things I've heard about it. I chose Palio over Xikar because of their explicit warranty stating that if something is wrong with it, you can just bring it to a local Palio dealer, and they will make things right, rather than Xikar, who will sometimes honor the warranty at store level, but are not obligated to and instead have to mail it to them. 

My cutter did not work properly right from the first cut. It would cut 1/3 of the way through the cap, and then just kind of "squeeze" the rest of the cap off leaving a "reverse v-cut". No problem I thought! That's why I chose their product, awesome warranty! Right?

Wrong.

I went to my local Palio authorized dealer to see what they could do. They tried cleaning it, with no luck. Same cutting results. They then told me that I would have to get them to send it away to Palio, and they would look into it. Now, I should mention that I did not buy the cutter from this retailer, but according to Palio's policy, that should not matter. 

The retailer told me that since I did not purchase it from them, they would not honor the exchange policy. They took my name and number, and said they would mail it out for me and then send me the new one. 

Two weeks later, no word from retailer or Palio.

My wife stopped into the retailer today to see if they had any news, where they told her that they still had the cutter in the store, and had not sent it out yet. They told her that it would be our responsiblty to mail it to Palio at our expense for warranty. They provided an e-mail from Pallio themselves confirming this.

Not impressed. I think I'll be looking into a Xikar this week. Coming up for sale soon; one barely used Palio cutter, and a butter knife to fix up the cut after it's used.

Rant Over. Sorry guys, I ususally hate people that rant, but one thing that sticks in my craw is a company that doesn't honor their warranty commitment.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I never anything but good about Palio. I have 3 myself and their warranty has rarely complained about. You sure this is not a retailer issue rather then Palio. I would contact them yourself prior to writing them off.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Xikar has one of the most painless return policies I've ever dealt with. We routinely have a replacement product in our hands (if we don't have one in store to do it on the spot) within a week and that's of us mailing the return to them. We also have mailing labels ready to go, so there is no cost to the consumer.

And this bunk about them "repairing" their products is just that - bunk. They replace with brand new!


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

K Baz said:


> I never anything but good about Palio. I have 3 myself and their warranty has rarely complained about. You sure this is not a retailer issue rather then Palio. I would contact them yourself prior to writing them off.


I have a copy of the e-mail from Palio themselves to the retailer stating that the retailer should instruct me to mail it at my expense.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

if it were me, i would write palio quoting their return policy stating that you have the right to exchange at the store level, and if they do not make this right immediately you will make sure they will lose more than your business..


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

You know one of the Founders of Palio is a member here??? dont know if hes a "Regular" but I have spoke to him on the phone and been nothing but impressed by him...

I will pm him and see whats going on.



The Troll


----------



## ljaq516 (Apr 13, 2012)

I went with a xikar cutter and I have all xikar products for the most part. The b&m I go to is awesome with xikar products and warranty. I've had times were I had a lighter fail on me and I brought it to the b&m and since they had my same lighter in stock, they just replaced it right then and there for me and took care of the warranty on my old lighter.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

szyzk said:


> Xikar has one of the most painless return policies I've ever dealt with. We routinely have a replacement product in our hands (if we don't have one in store to do it on the spot) within a week and that's of us mailing the return to them. We also have mailing labels ready to go, so there is no cost to the consumer.
> 
> And this bunk about them "repairing" their products is just that - bunk. They replace with brand new!


I can vouch for that. I had a leaky lighter and mailed it in. A week later I had a brand new lighter!


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

xikar is a great company I love the cutters BUT I would pass on the lighters


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Their policy:
"Simply return it to ANY Palio cigar cutter vendor for a replacement. No questions asked! On vacation in another country or state? If there's a Palio vendor near where you're staying, take it there and get a new one. If ANY vendor does not recognize this warranty, please e-mail us [email protected] and let us know."

Have you contacted Palio directly? Did the B&M state they are authorized vendor?

I just bought one too from Ebay and the person claims it is brand new and was unsold from the B&M they used to have. It cuts like crap though. No matter how fast I try to slice it just mangles the end. I'm going to take it in for a swap to see if I just got a bad one but I bought it because everyone said it is by far the sharpest cutter out there, but any $1 cutter is sharper than the one I have. I use the Cuban Crafters perfect cutter (original one) and it is great.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I have been looking for a guillotine and was seriously considering the palio. I have a xikar punch that is about due for replacement so I will see how the xikar warranty is honored at the local shop. I look forward to seeing how this plays out as it may push my purchase towards a xikar cutter instead of a palio.

Do keep us informed!


----------



## Malcontent (Mar 22, 2012)

I bought one a couple months ago and have been less than happy with it.
Not sure if it is me, or the cutter, so I tossed it into the junk drawer and 
went back to my Cuban Crafter.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I think this sounds like a bad retailer, but the email from Palio is troubling. My Palio cuts through a cigar like a hot knife through butter. The design of the cutter makes the cut off part of the cigar kind of explode into tiny tobacco shrapnel, which I don't like, but the cut itself is perfect. Xikar cutters are just as sharp, I just don't like the feel of the cutter in my hand, it's just awkward to me. If that doesn't bother you, it gives a great, sharp cut too. 

As for differences in retailers, I had a Xikar cutter that jammed and stopped opening, rendering it useless. One retailer told me I'd have to mail it in to Xikar on my own. Went to another retailer, they took the cutter with no questions asked, gave me store credit, and even took a Xikar lighter that I wasn't happy with and gave me store credit for a slightly more expensive lighter since they didn't carry the lighter that wasn't working well. Moral to this story is try another retailer. Even if Palio's policy sucks, some retailers will really take care of you anyway.


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Moral to this story is try another retailer. Even if Palio's policy sucks, some retailers will really take care of you anyway.


I would love to, but there is only one retailer for Palio in town here...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Having purchased an item because of the fact that I wanted it with a small plus for the return policy, it is a shame to have that product fail and have to be returned.

Sure, shit happens when it come to manufactured items and the producer should stand behind it, but with the stories I hear, if the product is well made, warranty repair should not be an issue. My guess, the manufacturer raises the price of items with unlimited warranties to factor in the frequent replacement. A product that has to be returned, some times more than once is not what I want, no matter the warranty.

Cut the price in half, sell an exceptional product with a limited warranty and every one wins.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

The problem is your local B&M. They should have just taken it back and given you another. I had a dull Palio and wanted to swap it. Problem was my B&M didn't have the camo one like I have. So I emailed Palio and asked them if I could mail it in. They urged me to take it to a retailer so I wouldn't be without a cutter, but said if it was better for me to send it in that I should do it at the least expense to myself and they would get a new one out to me as soon as they received it. Turn around was like 8 days for a new one to be at my door. I like the Palio a lot, but honestly think my Xikar's are sharper. Both of the Palio's I have had want to crush the cigar while cutting.


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

All I have to add is my Xikar cutter went through the washer and dryer, it got completely ruined totally my fault. I contacted customer service told them I was willing to pay for repairs. They said no problem send it back 3 days later UPS dropped off brand new one. During Cigarfest saw Xikar's booth showed them the replacement and thanked them for an excellent product and was handed a sheath for it which they apologized for not sending with the replacement. Now that's customer service.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2012)

Palio vs Xikar... Coke vs. Pepsi...

I'm a Palio fanboy for sure, Danfish's post reflects my sentiments perfecty. Honestly I tire of these "trash the company until they appease me" threads. Sure you have an e-mail, but their reputation is practically sterling. Call them up and I'm sure they will take care of you to your full satisafction.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

sounds like a retailer problem... He didn't buy from us, let's see what we're obligated to, oh nothing, ok we're going to do nothing about it then. regardless, from the sounds of it this is no different than Xikar. Your shit don't work it's on you to send it in. I'd imagine Palio is the same & I'd imagine it's an easy return process just like Xikar & they'll have a new/refurbished cutter back to you in no time. I haven't dealt w/ Palio service though so I can't say for certain. I can say I've sent my [Xikar] cutter in twice now in a year, brand new return each time, my lighter, 5 times & each time a refurb. I recently got a Palio & I absolutely love how well it cuts. Don't get me wrong, I really like my Xi & Xikar Punch (though I rarely use the punch) but the Palio is just butter. Honestly I know I'll still use the Xikar & I'm sure I'll find other cutters in my inventory eventually as well but I honestly don't see myself using anything other than the Palio for the most part. regardless, sorry to hear. I suggest taking care of it just the rest of us would and just use the dam thing. :thumb: Be happy they both have a return policy and don't leave you hanging in the wind. Shit breaks, shit doesn't work out the box, that's a fact of life but in any other industry they want to charge you for repairs or tell you tough luck, it's been more than 30, 60, 90 days....


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I love my Xikar, but I have been looking at Palio.. A few of you in VHERF have them and I think I might just try one out.

Moose


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

To add to the "rant" I understand the comfy feeling these lifetime warranties offer. I understand shit happens. I understand operator error. What I do not understand is how a company, any company can produce a relatively simple machine (insert lighter, cutter, etc.) that has to be replaced in a relatively short period. It is just me, but when I pay for supposedly quality items, I expect quality with out having to hassle with the seller or the manufacturer.

Maybe I only see the complaint posts, but come on, I have complex machined items that came with a one year warranty that have lasted more than twenty years with little or no maintenance. Is it because of outsourcing? Maybe, but I think a company's QC is a bigger problem.

When I see an item that I may need or want sometimes has to be replaced more than once due to manufacturer's defects long before the expected service life, I have to wonder if I really want it! Too, for the record, I have a Palio cutter, two Xikar cutters, two CC cutters and several B&M provide cutters that all work, some better than others. 

Do not even get me started on the many lighters (could fill a decent size cigar box) I have bought and pitched over the years. I stay with Bic and Ronson as they work and seem to have a decent service life.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

Please keep us updated. I am happy with my carbon fiber palio, but have to believe the price of the cutter includes the cost of their promised warranty.

I was looking at the camo palio for a backup, and my decision to get it will have alot to do with how Palio rectifies the situation


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I was in a debate about getting a Palio or Xikar Xi1! Xi1 it is.


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> Palio vs Xikar... Coke vs. Pepsi...
> 
> I'm a Palio fanboy for sure, Danfish's post reflects my sentiments perfecty. Honestly I tire of these "trash the company until they appease me" threads. Sure you have an e-mail, but their reputation is practically sterling. Call them up and I'm sure they will take care of you to your full satisafction.


So, in your opinion, a written warranty means nothing? It's acceptable for a company to renege on a commitment?

I have no doubt that it will get straightened out in the end, (still waiting on e-mail reponse from Palio at this point), but that does not change the fact that they are not honoring their guarantee.

Sterling reputation or not, the e-mail from the President/CEO of Palio says that their warranty is bunk.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

horseshoe said:


> So, in your opinion, a written warranty means nothing? It's acceptable for a company to renege on a commitment?
> 
> I have no doubt that it will get straightened out in the end, (still waiting on e-mail reponse from Palio at this point), but that does not change the fact that they are not honoring their guarantee.
> 
> Sterling reputation or not, the e-mail from the President/CEO of Palio says that their warranty is bunk.


Nick
You posted a "rant" about reputable company.
Many experienced brothers have correctly pointed
out that your issue is with a vendor.

You also said there was "no doubt it will get straightened out".

So basically you were inconvenienced......
It happens...

No need to bash a company for the actions of a vendor....


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Nick
> You posted a "rant" about reputable company.
> Many experienced brothers have correctly pointed
> out that your issue is with a vendor.
> ...


The issue is not with the vendor. The issue is with Palio.

It is the "President/CEO" of Palio whose signature is on the bottom of the e-mail stating "have the owner ship it at their expense".

It is just the principle of it. I would have no issue at all mailing it out and being without a cutter for a couple weeks, if that was what was stated in thier warranty claim. I would have accepted those terms when I bought the product.

I guess we'll see what happens when it's all over.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

horseshoe said:


> The issue is not with the vendor. The issue is with Palio.
> 
> It is the "President/CEO" of Palio whose signature is on the bottom of the e-mail stating "have the owner ship it at their expense".
> 
> ...


Just took a Palio in today, mentioned that I wasn't liking it so the lady tried it on some cigars. She felt it worked fine but one blade was a little dull, gave me a new one anyway and we agreed I was probably trying to cut off too much of the cap. I didn't at one point actually ask for a new one. That is what their warranty is meant to be like. You have a vendor issue, Palio should never have been contacted in the first place.

I would look at the context of the "ship it at THEIR expense". THey would NEVER demand that the customer do that, because that isn't their policy. Did you see the email the vendor sent to them? Maybe he refused to trade it out, and told them that. They aren't going to mail you postage to cover shipping back to them. Whatever you want to think, you have a vendor issue. The fact that Palio was contacted in the first place proves that. They never should have been involved if they were adhering to the warranty that Palio vendors agree to ahead of time.


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

Agreed, the vendor should never have gotten Palio involved in the first place. However, the vendor did give me a copy of the e-mail communication back and forth between them.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

I am a dedicated Xikar customer for life after experiencing the honoring of their warranty first-hand. I bought a lighter way back in 2004 that never consistently worked. I had either forgotten about or didn't know about the lifetime warranty back then, but became aware of it last year. I sent the lighter in to them and within two weeks, they sent me a brand new silver Element lighter that is beautiful and works every time. I have since bought an Xi2 cutter and love it as well. When you register your products, they'll also send you leather pouches designed for the specific products. Great company in my opinion.


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

man sorry to hear this... my palio cuts so smooth...

even with xikar... i had to send back a lighter on my dime (can't wait to get it back)...


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I don't get the "... I was debating between the two but now definitely going with Xikar!". Talk about an uninformed consumer. Palio vendors MUST REPLACE THE PRODUCT ON THE SPOT. XIKAR do not. SO you are essentially saying that "Palio warranty has gotten SOOOOOOOO bad that it now equals Xikar.... totally going with a Xikar now." WTF? Anywho.... all anyone should be taking form this "rant" is that his B&M sucks. 

Hell, the title shouldn't even have palio mentioned, it should be the name of the store. I suggest printing out the Warranty from Palio's website and give the owner paper cuts with it until he realizes that he owes you a new cutter.


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

He *WAS INSTRUCTED BY PALIO *to have the customer mail it back themsleves by e-mail.

Again, Palio should not have been contacted in the first place by my B&M, but Palio's response should have been "replace it for the customer". The onus was on Palio at that point to instruct the vendor on warranty procedures, Not pass it off on the customer.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

horseshoe said:


> He *WAS INSTRUCTED BY PALIO *to have the customer mail it back themsleves by e-mail.
> 
> Again, Palio should not have been contacted in the first place by my B&M, but Palio's response should have been "replace it for the customer". The onus was on Palio at that point to instruct the vendor on warranty procedures, Not pass it off on the customer.


Have you called them up and talked about this? Have you confirmed from them that this email reflects their policy? Have you confirmed that the email is even truly from them? Until you get their response directly... it doesn't matter. All you have is their response to the B&M, not to you. This is their warranty, from their site... Have you taken it into the B&M and shown it to him?

"We at Palio cigar cutter don't take our slogan "A cut above" lightly, we live by it and think our warranty should epitomize it, so it's as simple as it gets! If you feel that the Palio cigar cutter you purchased has lost it's ability to deliver a quality cut, assuming it has only been used for it's intended purpose (cigar preparation), at anytime during it's life of use. *Simply return it to ANY Palio cigar cutter vendor for a replacement. No questions asked! *On vacation in another country or state? If there's a Palio vendor near where you're staying, take it there and get a new one. If ANY vendor does not recognize this warranty, please e-mail us [email protected] and let us know."


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> Have you called them up and talked about this? No. Have you confirmed from them that this email reflects their policy? No. Have you confirmed that the email is even truly from them? No. Until you get their response from them... it doesn't matter. All you have is their response to the B&M, not to you. This is their warranty, from their site... Have you taken it into the B&M and shown it to him? Apparently not. Do it, and stop whining.
> 
> "We at Palio cigar cutter don't take our slogan "A cut above" lightly, we live by it and think our warranty should epitomize it, so it's as simple as it gets! If you feel that the Palio cigar cutter you purchased has lost it's ability to deliver a quality cut, assuming it has only been used for it's intended purpose (cigar preparation), at anytime during it's life of use. *Simply return it to ANY Palio cigar cutter vendor for a replacement. No questions asked! *On vacation in another country or state? If there's a Palio vendor near where you're staying, take it there and get a new one. If ANY vendor does not recognize this warranty, please e-mail us [email protected] and let us know."


That's a lot of assumptions! Clairvoyant?

I did bring a printed copy of the warranty claim to the B&M. That is why they contacted Palio.

I really don't see the B&M going to the effort of forging and e-mail transcript from Palio just to avoid returning a cutter...It's ok to defend a company if you so wish, but please don't try to insinuate that the vendor has nothing better to do than spend hours forging e-mails.

As for a response from Palio, still waiting.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a few things to say here
1) this is turning into the age old debate on which is better Palio or xikar.. It is personal preference as far as I am concerned..
2) all we can do is speculate as we are not actually involved in this issue and have not been present for any correspondence between the b&m and have not seen the email from Palio, now we are all entitled to our opinions and I don't think we should dogpile on the OP for his opinions.
That is all


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

Mods, can we lock this up? johnb is absolutley correct. This is quickly turning into a "favorite brand" thread that will not see anymore constructive conversation.

I will send the updates to the people that have PM'd or requested to know how it turns out privately.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

As you request......

When you get this resolved, let me know and I will re-open it...


----------

